# Ki nem állom...



## Hilda1949 (2005 December 2)

Hát, hányszor mondjam, hogy útálom a vízet????

Ez az eredmény! Igy elázni.... mondhatom...
Mit szól a szomszéd kandur?


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 2)

Elajult , pedig mostam labat


----------



## Hilda1949 (2005 December 2)

Jól el vannak az állataink, Csöcsike!


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 2)

Aha


----------



## andika (2005 December 7)

Hiába teszek meg mindent kutyába sem veszenk!


----------



## Robert Hoffman (2008 Június 16)

A baratnőmnek van egy bulldog-ja és ha megyek hozzá addig nem megyek be hozzájuk míg kinn van az a kutya az udvaron ! Rettegek tőle !! Utálom !


----------



## martoss12 (2008 Június 23)

Hú én a macskákat nem szeretem...kb. 70%-a fogja meg egér barátunkat...a másik 30%-ból nekem jutott elég xD


----------



## xarah (2008 Július 9)

én meg az uszkárokat nem csípem..... :S 
bbrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Larsson (2008 Július 14)

Nagyapámnál a kutya. Még szerencse, hogy megvan kötve. Folyton meg akarna harapni.


----------



## j00111 (2008 Július 29)

en csak a szomszéd kutyáját nem szeretem..


----------



## Smaragd (2008 Augusztus 2)

Szerintem minden állat szeretetre méltó, ahol pedig valami nem olyan mint lennie kellene azt sajnos a legnagyobb állat az ember rontotta el.


----------



## 2xB (2008 Augusztus 8)

a múltkor elmentünk nyaralni, és a hotelszoba erkélyén ott találtam a földön egy elhalálozott verebet...nem volt szép látvány...azóta valahogy írtózom


----------



## szabo7cs (2008 Augusztus 9)

én a kutyáktol félek


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 3)

Én a szomszéd kutyáját utálom (lakótelep). Amit tudnék írni, az büntetendő lenne állatkínzás miatt - bár nem értem minek lakótelepen nagytestű kutyát tartani HOBBIból (nem vakvezető, és nem is munkakutya)...


----------



## l-petra (2009 Január 6)

A macskakat en sem kedvelem, nem akarok rosszat nekik de maradjanak tavol tolem
Volt egy hazimacskank aki folyton kovetett, azota nem szeretem szegenyeket.


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

a pókoktól, és a kígyóktól

jaa és a csótányoktól:S


----------



## ETJ (2009 Január 9)

Én a Békáktól félek.Írtó csúnyák.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Január 10)

ETJ ha hiszed ,ha nem egyszer mezítláb ráléptem egy békára és ugrottam kb 1 méter magasat Én is útálom a hüllőket. És apók(a pók)?


----------



## dani888 (2009 Január 17)

ó, a kedves poloskánál kevés aljasabb és undorítóbb állat van...


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Január 19)

Nyári forróságban aratás idelyén ellepik a tömblakásokat a gabonafutrinkának nevezett drágaságok ,éjszaka arra kell ébredni mászik rajtad,Ez főleg olyankor van ,amikor nem kemény a tél
Az alábbi kép a Netről való


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 19)

lassuagyu írta:


> Nyári forróságban aratás idelyén ellepik a tömblakásokat a gabonafutrinkának nevezett drágaságok ,éjszaka arra kell ébredni mászik rajtad,Ez főleg olyankor van ,amikor nem kemény a tél
> Az alábbi kép a Netről való
> http://lime.fa.gau.hu/gallery/csalad3481/K_p1?full=1


 
Akkor ezt az örülősbe is be lehet tenni!  
Merthogy az idei tél elég kemény, a gabonafutrinkák szemlátomást nyuvadnak. Lehet, nyárára már írmagjuk sem marad.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Január 21)

a hanyagságot

a hivalkodó embereket

a politikusokat

ha kinevetnek


----------



## ppetra79 (2009 Január 27)

én meg a rágcsálókat!!!


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Én úúúútálom a kétszínű embereket!!!


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 30)

Ha lebudaiznak. :mrgreen:


----------



## domino36 (2009 Február 1)

Számomra a békák a legundorítóbb élőlények.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 4)

<object width="420" height="339" id="flvplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=331fa6320f" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=331fa6320f" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>

Szép Napot!kiss


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 4)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> <EMBED style="WIDTH: 146px; HEIGHT: 93px" name=flvplayer src=http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=331fa6320f width=146 height=93 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always">
> 
> Szép Napot!kiss


Mi akar ez lenni csak köszönni jöttél? Mint a bolond aki a üres szobának köszönget


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 4)

<object width="420" height="339" id="flvplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=c716a860ad" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=c716a860ad" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD>

</TD><TD></TD><TD width="100%">CanadaHun </TD></TR><TR><TD class=navbar style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; PADDING-TOP: 1px" colSpan=3>

 *Ki nem állom... *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Ha nem értik a játékot vagy direkt mást csinálnak
mint *fülesmaci93*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

:3:A kélgyót!!!




 de randa egy teremtmény


----------



## komejni (2009 Február 8)

varangyosbéka. Bufo bufo. Na az egy ritka undorító állat. Ahoz képest a hülők testének érintése (lsd. "kelgyó") már szinte kéjes élvezet...


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 8)

Borella írta:


> :3:A kélgyót!!!
> 
> 
> 
> de randa egy teremtmény


Akkor* Bore* ideje volna megalapítanod a kígyós fórumot is.
Én biztos nem mennék oda.A katicáid sokkal bájosabb lények, az undorító macskáknál is aranyosabbak.
Nem a te macskáidra mondtam.
Eszméletlen milyen büdös a macskaszar, és a macska önző önmagát szereti
*Ebből következik:Ki nem állom a macskákat.*
*Je és még az utcán szaladgáló csirkéket, tyúkokat*(az igazit a tollasat)róluk származhat a mondás: buta tyúk
Meg is indolom miért útálom: mentem többször kerékpárral a járdán ,messze biztonságban ott kapirgál a csirke, de jöttömre migijed és rosszul dönt ,átszalad a másik oldalra és pont a bicikli kereke alá.Hát elég buta állat a csirke.
Ilyen kutyával nem fordul elő.A kutya az inkább leszed a bicikliről. Amit igen helytelenül tesz. mert eleshetek és fáj a kutyaharapás


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 9)

lassuagyu írta:


> Akkor* Bore* ideje volna megalapítanod a kígyós fórumot is.
> Én biztos nem mennék oda.A katicáid sokkal bájosabb lények, az undorító macskáknál is aranyosabbak.
> Nem a te macskáidra mondtam.
> Eszméletlen milyen büdös a macskaszar, és a macska önző önmagát szereti
> ...


 
Rendben van lassuagyu.
Örülök, hogy megkülönbözteted az én macskáimat más macskáktól. Ez szép tőled, nemes gesztus, látom, igyekszel győzni önmagad felett. Értékelem.
Most nem írom le neked, mekkora közhely, hogy önzőek és önmagukat szeretik csak a macskák, én szemtanúja voltam ennek ellenkezőjének nem egyszer, de nem akarlak vele terhelni, aki nem tapasztalta maga, úgy sem hiszi el. Az emberek általában a közhelyeknek hisznek, míg önmaguk valahogy szembe nem kerülnek a valósággal. Azért tudom, mert én is így vagyok vele.
A macskaszar bűzösségét nem cáfolom, tény, mint ahogy az is, hogy az emberé se különb, és emberből is van pár milliárd a földön, ugye.

Neked is és komejninek is üzenem, hogy a topik arról szól: ki mit nem állhat ki.
Nem arról, hogy amit a másik utál, arra rátromfolok és megmutatom neki, mennyire hülye, hogy azt utálja amit utál. Mindenki azt utálja, amit nem bír valamiért. És ezt itt közölheti.


komejni írta:


> varangyosbéka. Bufo bufo. Na az egy ritka undorító állat. Ahoz képest a hülők testének érintése (lsd. "kelgyó") már szinte kéjes élvezet...


Neked komejni. Én szimpatizálok a varanggyal, velem kedves volt, találkoztunk, ráadásul egyszer a fürdőszobában, ahová egy nyáreste beszökött, rá is beszéltem, hogy ugorjon a lapátra, megtette, hatott a meggyőzés és ki is vittem a zöldbe. Láttam, lehet vele értelmesen beszélni. Ez egy kélgyóval nem fordulhat elő!
És persze a kélgyó érintése nekem maga a halál.... A békából meg még királyfi is lehet, jobb esetben!

Ja, és Komejni Ajatollát is utálom!:mrgreen:


----------



## Féreg (2009 Február 15)

Ki nem állhatom a macskákat.: S Talán azért mért édesanyám terhessége alatt,marta meg a cica? (örök rejtély )


----------



## matyus13 (2009 Február 16)

Utálom a cserebogarakat!!!!


----------



## BWizard (2009 Február 27)

Én a főnöknőmet utálom, mert kibíírhatatlaaaaan!!!


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 1)

Bwizard adhatok egy népi tanácsot?
Amikor egy új főnököt kapsz mindíg kiderül ,a régi sokkal jobb volt.


----------



## Hemioneme (2009 Április 23)

Én minden csúszómászót, és bogarat utálok.


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Nálam nincs olyan ami csúnya.
A maga módján minden állat különleges és egyedi.
Egyik sem haszontalan.


----------



## David595 (2009 Április 23)

Egyetlen dolog: pókok, hosszú lábakkal. Bármilyen szőrös óriáspók jöhet, de ezektől a kis, vékonylábú pókoktól kiráz a hideg.


----------



## joscsaba (2009 Április 25)

domino36 írta:


> Számomra a békák a legundorítóbb élőlények.


 
Én sem szeretem a békákat, sőt a pókokat, csúszó-mászó férgeket sem, de azért undorítónak senkit és semmit nem neveznék, lévén a kifejezés mélyen lealacsonyító értelmére.



Féreg írta:


> Ki nem állhatom a macskákat.: S Talán azért mért édesanyám terhessége alatt,marta meg a cica? (örök rejtély )


 
Hát igen (bár háttal mondatot nem kezdünk), ők egy kicsit máshogy értelmezték az emberrel kötött szerződést: én egerészek, de megtűrsz. Ők az örök vadálatok, a soha meg nem szelidíthetők. Személyükben teljesen szabad, korlátozásokat nem tűrő lények. Ha egy macska elfogadja a korlátokat, akkor már nincs neki sok hátra.


----------



## rugesz (2009 Április 28)

úúútálom a macskákat nem tudom hogy ki hogy van vele nekem nem tetszenek


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 9)

bea80 írta:


> Nálam nincs olyan ami csúnya.
> A maga módján minden állat különleges és egyedi.
> Egyik sem haszontalan.


Egyetértek veled, néha már annyira ronda néhány lény, hogy a csúfsága teszi különlegessé.
Viszont utálom a képmutató, hazug, készínű embereket!


----------



## Jupiterrr (2009 Május 21)

Én imádom az állatokat, és éppen ezért nagyon elszomorít, hogy nagyon sokszor látok két település között bóklászó kitagadott ebeket, gazdátlan macskákat. Ez is probléma, de sajnos ilyesmivel senki nem foglalkozik. Kisebb településeken menhelyek nem működnek, az állatok teljesen kiszolgáltatottak :-(
(Kérdés, hogy valóban lehet vagy érdemes-e ezzel foglalkozni, amíg bizonyos emberek is a hajléktalanok nyomorúságos sorsát kénytelenek élni...)


----------



## fyszke (2009 Május 29)

Sziasztok!
Én imádom az állatokat, édesek és a gondoskodást meghálálják. Csak annyi a probléma hogy macskaszőr allergiám van...:Sezért őket nem szeretem annyira, de ők is cukkik


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 30)

Minden állatot kedvelek, kivéve a pókokat és a hüllőket.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Június 10)

_Nem tudom, hogy Ti hogy vagytok vele, de én ki nem állhatom a lovakat. Egyszerűen szörnyűek!  De fogggggalmam sincs, hogy miért vagyok így vele._


----------



## Kitsune-chama (2009 Június 13)

Én csak a pókoktól irtózom, de csak akkor ha túl közel jönnek, vagy az ágyam környékén ólálkodnak.
És persze a 3 centis lábakkal rendelkező 100lábúalktól is kiráz a hideg ^^"

Régebben a cicákat is utáltam, míg meg nem szoktam h a környéket elleptél a macskák.. ^^"


----------



## Enyhe (2009 Június 18)

hát azt nem nagyon értem hogy a leginteligensebb és leghasznosabb állatok egyikét (ló) hogy lehet útálni, viszont a rovaroktól én is írtózom...de lehet ez már ilyen városi betegség..


----------



## vanylia (2009 Június 20)

én gyűlölöm a pókokat! egyszerűen undorítóak! főleg a szőrös pókok...


----------



## vizike (2009 Június 23)

Én a halat nem fognám meg a világ minden kincséért sem. De nézni szeretem, egyszerűen gyönyörűek.


----------



## Adama91 (2009 Június 24)

Ha a kutyának enni adsz akkor ő úgy tekint rád mint falkavezér ,de ha a macskának akkor ő azt hiszi hogy te az alárendeltje vagy.


----------



## kikuska22 (2009 Június 25)

Adama91 írta:


> Ha a kutyának enni adsz akkor ő úgy tekint rád mint falkavezér ,de ha a macskának akkor ő azt hiszi hogy te az alárendeltje vagy.



ez jo  ebben nagy igazsag van


----------



## Clarissima (2009 Július 12)

Én sem fognám meg...hideg és csúszós.

Elnézésedet kérem. Utoljára négy éve jártam erre, és a rendszer 20 új hozzászólást kért. Javasolta ugyan a szójátékosat, de valami miatt nem találtam oda. Mégegyszer elnézésedet kérem. További szép délutánt!

..és természetesen elhiszem, hogy nagyon zavaró az ilyesmi...nem örülnék én sem az ilyennek, de ez a tájékozatlanság miatt történt így. Remélem azért nincs harag köztünk.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 12)

Clarissima írta:


> Én sem fognám meg...hideg és csúszós.


 Szinte minden topikba írsz egy mondatot.Így csak offolsz.Nagyon le akarsz tölteni látom!!!


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

a szőrüket>.<


----------



## angela1977 (2009 Július 15)

Helló!
Próbáltad már egy kis fincsiséggel elcsábítani?
Kezesbárány lesz 

és ez igaz a törpenyulakra is....még a kajádat is ellopja, ha nem figyelsz!


----------



## Platoon (2009 Július 16)

Én nem csípem a macskát, mert nagyon kétszínű állatnak tartom.


----------



## erkass6 (2009 Augusztus 10)

pedig a macskák mind nagyon jó fejek, én a kigyoktól félek!!


----------



## Mahron (2009 Augusztus 10)

Ne törődjél semmivel, egyél zsömlét kiflivel!

Ki nem állhatom a főnökömet! Állandóan csak dirigál  Volt mikor 2 hétig csak szorongva voltam a munkahelyenBár most már jobb ^^ Kedvesebbek velem! De azért nem árt az óvatosság!

És a cicák aranyosak, igaz kétszínűek, de valamikor ők tudják megadni azt a boldogságot, amit egy ember sem tud. Én lassan inkább kutyapárti leszek. Okosabb, mint bármely állat


----------



## opi12 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Én a pókokat utálom, nagyon gusztustalan


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Én azokat a kutyákat nem szertem amelyiknek lóg nyál a szájából. Az szerintem undorító. meg az is amikor ilyen kutyát lakásban tartanak egy kisgyerek mellett.


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 12)

Nekem a kutyusaim nem csípik a többi kutyát és macskát. Örök törvény, de rájuk főleg igaz, sosem tudnának összebarátkozni egy macskával.. Kizárt dolog... Ha betéved egy macsek az udvarunkra, biztos, hogy reggel darabokban találjuk meg szegény párát.. :S Hihetetlen vadállatok más állatokkal szemben... Főleg a két idősebbik kutyusom... De szerintem a kicsi is ilyen lesz (németjuhász). Nem is mertük összeengedni még őt a másik kettővel, nehogy bántsák a "nagyok"... :S



gezaza írta:


> Én azokat a kutyákat nem szertem amelyiknek lóg nyál a szájából. Az szerintem undorító. meg az is amikor ilyen kutyát lakásban tartanak egy kisgyerek mellett.


 

Igazad van. Én a bulldogokat nem bírom, és a bernáthegyit sem különösebben... Olyan kis csúnyák...:S Bár kiskorban még mindkét fajta nagyon aranyos.  Ilyeneknél bánom is, hogy nem maradnak örökké kicsik.


----------



## Ily1211 (2009 Szeptember 12)

Ezzel egyetértek

sziasztok!!!

Szerintem a kutyáknak és a macskáknak kint a helyük


----------



## Flieder (2009 Szeptember 12)

Én a rovarok, bogarak, pókok, giliszták és hasonló csúszómászóktól irtózom. De ezeken kívül minden állatot szeretek.


----------



## Tuso (2009 Szeptember 13)

Reggel óta kergetünk egy vagy két bolhát a lakásban...agyon csípték a páromat, engem csak kissé....tudjuk honnét szereztük be, de ezen az őrületen ez sem segít...nem vagyok bolha szakértő, de őszintén remélem, ezek nem egy fiú és lány bolha és nem kezdenek el itt nálunk családot alapítani, mert elképzelésem sincs hogyan kapkodjuk majd el őket....


----------



## hetyu (2009 Szeptember 13)

Flieder írta:


> Én a rovarok, bogarak, pókok, giliszták és hasonló csúszómászóktól irtózom. De ezeken kívül minden állatot szeretek.



Ugyanígy voltam vele. Viszont amióta van gekkóm és ő tücsköket eszik ez a félelem szépen lassan elmúlt. PEdig nem egyszer állt fela sőr a hátamon etetéskor :S


----------



## Mandy81 (2009 Szeptember 19)

pókok, rovarok ááááááááááá


----------



## galropi (2009 Szeptember 20)

Nekem macskaszőr allergiám van. Így a macskákat sem szeretem.


----------



## Grob (2009 Szeptember 21)

pókok, meztelencsigák


----------



## betyus87 (2009 Szeptember 21)

pókok,kígyók,giliszták pfffffffffff


----------



## lujzi-hercegno (2009 Szeptember 21)

a nyuszim, ha megijed de a legkisebb dologtól bepisil  ha kicsit nagyobb a víz, hangosabb, ismeretlen zajt hall már ott a baj


----------



## tunde24 (2009 Október 7)

Én a pókokat, az imádkozó sáskát utálom a legjobban. 
A kutyákat imádom, de a Dalmatát valamiért nem csípem.

És az olyan embereket, akik mindenkit kipletykálnak, de a saját házuk táján nem néznek körbe.


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Nekem egy- két főnököm igen nagy állat.


----------



## sowi (2009 Október 12)

en csak a macskakat ruhellem, szorhullato halatlan dogok


----------



## licsi (2009 November 4)

A patkánytól berezelek-de főleg azért nehogy megharapjon-gyengén fertőző lehet


----------



## zizibaba23 (2009 November 8)

Minden ami csúszik,mászik,és repül.
Zakkantlacinak üzenem nagyon tudom sajnálni,hogy ennyi mindentől írtozik,és mégis megnyomja a billentyüzeten.


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 15)

a lelketlen embereket


----------



## nyikita1981 (2009 November 17)

én a pókokat nem szeretem...

olyan borzalmasan néznek ki


----------



## mandi13 (2009 November 25)

azokat, akik kínozzák az állatokat...


----------



## mandi13 (2009 November 25)

az állatkínzókat... őket valahogy nem értem meg...


----------



## Fűszállepke (2009 November 30)

Én az egerektől rettegek!


----------



## heppy666 (2009 November 30)

A kutya véleménye: Az ember az Isten- kapok tőle enni, játszik velem, megtanít új dolgokra, és meleg otthont ad.
A macska véleménye: Az ember, akkor simogat meg amikor akarom, akkor fekhetek az ágyába mikor jól esik, 1et nyávogok és már is adja a finomságokat, szóval Én vagyok az isten!


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

állatokat szeretem de vhogy a macska nekem visszataszító,viszont a kutyusért meghalok


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

na jó kígyóm sem lesz soha


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

ja és a primitív embereket,a legnagyobb állat az ember


----------



## csiszii (2009 December 5)

A macskákat én is rühellem, olyan kis tenyérbemászóak


----------



## csiszii (2009 December 5)

Vajon miért teremtett az Isten szőrös pókokat, és hatalmas imádkozósáskákat?


----------



## Cintia87 (2009 December 8)

Én a legtöbb állatot szeretem, kivéve a százlábú, ezerlábú, pincebogár, fülbemászó, meztelencsiga :S brrrrr....még a hideg is kiráz....képes vagyok párom nyakába ugrani ha meglátok ezek közül valamit, ő meg csak kiröhög


----------



## casper444 (2009 December 13)

Alapvetően szeretem az állatokat, viszont a bogarakat, kígyókat és a pókokat nem szívlelem...


----------



## mityukám (2009 December 17)

Aranyosak meg minden, de inkább messziről oké.
A macskáktól ráz a hideg ahogy dörgölőzik hozzám.
A kutyát csak akkor csípem mikor picik.
De a hüllők, a bogarak és a szárnyasok FÚJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fcalu (2009 December 20)

hszabi11 írta:


> na jó kígyóm sem lesz soha



Meg tarantulám


----------



## tsunade (2009 December 20)

én a hörcsögöt utálom xd


----------



## jesmisant (2009 December 27)

én minden állatot szeretek, legyen az csúszómászó vagy félelmetes bestia... nekem csak az emberekkel van bajom


----------



## hzsoci (2010 Január 2)

A bogarakat és a csúszómászókat nem szeretem.
Viszont több problémám van azokkal az emberekkel akik lelketlenek és gonoszak!


----------



## purplepunk (2010 Január 4)

a patkányokat és a bogarakat...


----------



## Neo21 (2010 Január 10)

A szúnyogokat és a darazsakat nem szeretem.


----------



## robertnyh (2010 Január 11)

patkányokat és a pókokat de a csúszómászókat sem


----------



## Callosum (2010 Január 18)

robertnyh írta:


> patkányokat


Találkoztál már velük? 

Mellesleg én a kutyákért nem rajongok. Nincs egyéniségük, büdösek, és nyálaznak.


----------



## khetti (2010 Január 22)

Én félek a *pókoktól* és *kígyóktól*!
Rettegés tör rám ha strandon a vízbe kell menni,mindegy,hogy fedett v szabadtéri félek a víztől.Biztos túl sokszor néztem meg a *Cápát*!Ebből következően alakult ki a *víz fóbiám*,mindenhol cápákat látok.Tudom,hogy ciki ,de sajnos ez van!(A tisztálkodásra azért használok vizet,nyugi)


----------



## eibo (2010 Január 23)

Neo21 írta:


> A szúnyogokat és a darazsakat nem szeretem.



Sziasztok!
Osztom a véleményedet, de én még a hangyákat is ideírnám!


----------



## azin (2010 Január 26)

nagyon félek a pókoktól, amúgy szinte minden mást bírok. stramm, vidéki gyerek vagyok.


----------



## MK73 (2010 Január 26)

A nyáron egész éjjel kuruttyoló békákat!


----------



## darky19 (2010 Február 2)

azin írta:


> nagyon félek a pókoktól, amúgy szinte minden mást bírok. stramm, vidéki gyerek vagyok.



Egyetértek. Pókok.. brrr. A kígyót-békát megfogom.. de a pókot kizárt. Jájjj...


----------



## Koron (2010 Február 2)

Én a kaszás póktól nem félek,de amelyiknek szőrös a lába...úúú az kemény harcos...


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

A férgektől irtózom, legalábbis az élősködőktől. A földigiliszta típusúak még elmennek. Egyébként minden más állatot szeretek, még a pókokat, békákat is.


----------



## gabipeti (2010 Augusztus 10)

Én is utálom a férgeket. Kár, hogy a munkahelyemen sok van belőlük.


----------



## lithandel (2010 Augusztus 24)

Kisebb koromban megcsípett egy pók. Azóta nem vagyunk jó barátok. a többi állattal úgy nagyjából rendben vagyok. Arra büszke vagyok, hogy a 3,5 éves fiam már kezébe vette azt a zöld gyíkot, amit az egyik kertben fogtunk. Remélem ő is szeretni és tisztelni fogja az állatokat!



azin írta:


> nagyon félek a pókoktól, amúgy szinte minden mást bírok. stramm, vidéki gyerek vagyok.


 
Állítólag az emberek többsége jobban fél a pókoktól, mint a haláltól.

Mondjuk az előbbivel többet is találkozik.


----------



## Ragyam (2010 Szeptember 8)

Utálom a meleget, a zajt, a sokadalmat, illetve a fárasztó kérdéseket!


----------



## azsoldos (2010 Október 8)

Én is a pókokat utálom. A kisebbeket még valahogy elviselem, de a nagyobbakra rá se bírok nézni.


----------



## 2hounds (2010 Október 13)

Csatlakozok a tobbiekhez: utalom a pokokat, irtozok toluk! Minden soklabutol felek, de a pokok... meg egy 1-2 centistol is vinnyogok, hogy valaki mentsen meg, lecsapni se merem, nemhogy elve kipaterolni!Eljen a pokfogo keszulek.
Amit meg nagyon utalok, az a hideg, eljen a 35 fok!!


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Én vagyok a következő tag. A nagyméretű pókoktól meg a csúszó mászóktól félek a legjobban, szerintem ez az általános.


----------



## sanchoo (2010 November 4)

Miért fél mindenki a pókoktól?

Egyébként nem is: van egy ismerősöm, aki madárpókot tart, kedvencként

Én a spanyol csupaszcsigától undorodom kissé, de egyébként bármi jöhetne



2hounds írta:


> Csatlakozok a tobbiekhez: utalom a pokokat, irtozok toluk! Minden soklabutol felek, de a pokok... meg egy 1-2 centistol is vinnyogok, hogy valaki mentsen meg, lecsapni se merem, nemhogy elve kipaterolni!Eljen a pokfogo keszulek.
> Amit meg nagyon utalok, az a hideg, eljen a 35 fok!!


 

A négy az nem sok?

(a Beagle lábaira gondolok)

sőt: 2hounds-nak összesen nyolc, mint egy póknak...


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Én a madarakért nem rajongok

Utálom a pókokat ,a hüllőket,és a vakondot,de azt csak azért mert folyton feltúrja az udvarunkat

Az egereket sem szeretem,de most van egy cicám,az majd elrendezi a sorsukat,remélem.


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Utálom a pókokat! Bár tudom, hogy hasznosak...

A darazsakat viszont imádom! Ki van még ezzel így?


----------



## Bianca0 (2010 November 28)

fúúj utálom a pókokat!! meg mindenféle ízeltlábú bogarat (kivéve a katicabogarat és pár aranyos bogarat még xD) na meg a tyúkokat és a kakasokat is!! félek tőlük! xD


----------



## Zakk (2010 December 29)

Hogy lehet egy Bulldogot utalni ? A vilag legjamborabb kutyaja.


----------



## klaszikus (2010 December 29)

hát én valahogy nem csipem a kigyókat nem tudom miért de valahogy olyan undoritónak tűnnek


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

kaszáspók, pókszázlábú, lószúnyog, ezektől undorodom..


----------



## Diomayo (2011 Február 2)

Imádom a pókokat! Megfogják a molylepkét. Fúj-fúj molylepke!
Amúgy meg: Ha egy póknak ötször tönkreteszed a hálóját, állítólag nem tud újat készíteni és elpusztul. Légy állatbarát, egyszerűen csapd agyon.


----------



## v.wiky86 (2011 Március 10)

Én azokat az állatokat nem kedvelem, amik kárt tehetnek bennem  Mint szerintem mindenki  Pl. egy krokodillal nem szívesen találkoznék a kertem végében... Szerencsére erre az esély szinte a nullával egyenlő  
Ja, és az élősködő állatokat se szeretem, az olyan fujj, hogy rajtam legyen egy pióca, kullancs vagy tetü... :S


----------



## liber ogoj (2011 Március 10)

Állatok?Szerintem a gerinctelenség,hazudozás sokkal undorítóbb...az embernél gusztustalanabb ebben a világban nem létezik.


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Én az ízeltlábúakat viselem nehezen. Tulképp szinte mindent , aminek négynél több lába van. Nem bántom őket természetesen , de ők se bántsanak engem


----------



## daniel0201 (2011 Július 21)

Otthon nekem pókjaim kígyóim vannak meg egereim......stb a lényeg ,hogy az ijen kis fekete bogaraktól rettegek...minden jöhet,tényleg minden.Kivéve ezek.XD


----------



## kuncurka (2011 Július 24)

gyerekkorom óta irtózom a pókoktól..


----------



## kati555 (2012 Január 1)

szintén pókok


----------



## kaderina (2012 Február 24)

macskák... :!::!::!::!:


----------



## nyirorsi (2012 Április 26)

csótányokat


----------



## Turul2 (2012 Július 30)

irtózom a férgektől és a csúszómászoktól


----------



## exile (2012 Július 30)

liber ogoj írta:


> Állatok?Szerintem a gerinctelenség,hazudozás sokkal undorítóbb...az embernél gusztustalanabb ebben a világban nem létezik.





A csúszó mászó férgeket ki nem állhatom..


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

... a soklábú, nagy bogarakat.


----------



## Apostol1 (2012 Augusztus 11)

a hamis kétszínű moderátorokat


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 11)

Apostol írta:


> a hamis kétszínű moderátorokat



én meg az álszent apostolokat atyám  ámen.


----------



## Apostol1 (2012 Augusztus 11)

AndiC írta:


> én meg az álszent apostolokat öcsém


még mindig szeretsz a főnökhöz simulni??


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 11)

ez a ki nem állom topik.


----------



## Apostol1 (2012 Augusztus 11)

AndiC írta:


> ez a ki nem állom topik.


Köszönöm gyermekem,hogy szóltál


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 16)

Képzeljétek, a macskám folyton kifogja a vakondokat, úgy sajnálom őket, de legalább tudnám, hogy csinálja.


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 20)

nagyon jó kis történetek.


----------



## almatan (2012 Augusztus 20)

xarah írta:


> én meg az uszkárokat nem csípem..... :S
> bbrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Pedig csúcs fejek, csak megzavar az itélkezésben a pompom a fenekükön, meg a sok lüke gazda. Okosak, belevalók, lehet velük játszani, sportolni, és nem utolsó sorban nem hullik a szőrük. Én neveltem egyet segítő kutyának, nagyon sok mindent tud már, igazi TV sztár lett.


----------



## kutyamneve (2012 Szeptember 17)

.. a madarakat, kiveve a grillcsirket.


----------



## snowman67 (2012 Szeptember 20)

a vakondokat!


----------



## Moncsi_32 (2012 Október 12)

Utálom a bogarakat


----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Én szeretem a cicákat, de a szomszédnak tíz macskája van éjjel, nappal vele laknak egy szobában. A szomszéd tiszta bőrbeteg a macskák soványak éhesek, és mindig a én cicáim elől lopják el a kaját. Minek tart az ennyi macskát aki nem tud enni adni nekik!


----------



## lampard (2012 December 12)

Akkor itt nem a cicák hibásak, vajon az állatvédők tudnak a dologról?


----------



## baintner (2013 Február 4)

Nálunk van macska is és egér is, sajnos nem bántják egymást!


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

Pókoktól undorodom


----------



## jencik (2013 Február 22)

a pókokat és a kígyókat nem bírom!


----------



## tonyo0526 (2013 Március 2)

Utálom a csirkéket és mindenféle szárnyaaast!! Pfejjj a hideg is kiráz!


----------



## DynaChii (2013 Március 9)

A békákat, ki lehetne velük kergetni a világból.


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

Nekem meg a kigyok nem allatok. Az allatoknak 4 laba van es szorosek


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 26)

én a patkányoktól,egerektől


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 31)

kigyo , pok, mehek, patkany bleakkkkkkkkk 
madarakra fobiam van....meg nem foghatom kezben oket 
de kulomben van 10 haziallatkam (2 kutya, 3 macsek, 2 nyul, 3 tengerimalac )


----------



## Italia88 (2014 Június 2)

Robert Hoffman írta:


> A baratnőmnek van egy bulldog-ja és ha megyek hozzá addig nem megyek be hozzájuk míg kinn van az a kutya az udvaron ! Rettegek tőle !! Utálom !


Ne mutass félelmet, mert a kutya megérzi, és ki is használja!


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

Pókok, rettenetesen nem bírom őket


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 11)

vágod csótány


----------



## Priscilla76 (2015 Február 7)

..a hazugságokat!


----------



## gera56 (2015 Február 7)

a mindenkori tanacsokat -- az angol mondja szabadforditasban,
a tanacs olyan mint a segglyuk - mindenkinek van egy ...


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 14)

gera56 írta:


> a mindenkori tanacsokat -- az angol mondja szabadforditasban,
> a tanacs olyan mint a segglyuk - mindenkinek van egy ...


Pedig még lett volna több jó tanácsom *libás rabbivicc* "Kár. Pedig még annyi jó ötletem lett volna."


----------

